# Baby paphs



## reivilos (Aug 30, 2014)

Those are seedling from OI I got early this year.
Left hennisianum alba, right volonteanum. I grouped them for space issues. So far, so good. They're sending new roots.
At the upper right corner you see a bigger hennisianum.


----------



## Justin (Aug 30, 2014)

that's awesome, i'd like to grow volonteanum but my conditions are not perfect for mottled leaf species.


----------



## reivilos (Aug 30, 2014)

Justin said:


> that's awesome, i'd like to grow volonteanum but my conditions are not perfect for mottled leaf species.



Neither are mine, so I use a lid, then the seedlings can be moved anywhere.


----------



## Justin (Aug 30, 2014)

nice!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2014)

Justin said:


> .., i'd like to grow volonteanum but my conditions are not perfect for mottled leaf species.



I can't begin to fathom what you're saying.!?


----------

